# Wanted R35 Stock disc Bobbins



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

As per the title I have bought a set of R35 calipers for my r32, I have also bought a full set of new discs

But I am missing 3 bobbins for the front and the entire rear set

Does anyone have any?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I can supply the bobbins. Rear uses 8 each side. so you need 19 Total.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

You can get these from AP but they come in a kit with the bell. Part number is CP8080Y100


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

barry P. said:


> You can get these from AP but they come in a kit with the bell. Part number is CP8080Y100


makes no sense to buy the bell when only bobbins are needed. Also bobbins are not cheap to buy.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I can supply the bobbins. Rear uses 8 each side. so you need 19 Total.


Thankyou I will be in touch can you pm me an email address?


----------

